# Free pantographs here



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I was out searching for a nice swirl panto to get for my next quilt and stumbled upon this. Free pantos you can download!
http://harmonyhanddyes.com/Pantographs.html
I'm still looking for a nice swirl one, if anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it.
karen in NE Indiana


----------

